# Feet too soft!



## ichinisan (Mar 19, 2004)

My feet used to be as tough as old boots!

I'm trying to reduce the strain on my knees from running/jogging so I have switched to swimming.  I now find that my feet are blistering after about 20 minutes training in bare feet.

I swam Saturday mornining and trained Sunday night. 

Anyone else had this problem?  Anyone got a solution?

Thanks


----------



## ShaolinWolf (Mar 19, 2004)

hmmm...walk barefoot on concrete when you go outside to do stuff in your yard? Do something that will callouse your feet?


----------



## Blindside (Mar 19, 2004)

wear shoes when training, as an additional benefit it will save your arches.

Lamont


----------



## Raewyn (Jul 27, 2004)

Walk around in open toed shoes, helps dry your feet out more!!


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 28, 2004)

Water soaks in from swimming (and baths I notice) causes dead skin which essentially calluses are-- to peel off or crack the feet. Its happened to all of us in our family. Go barefoot as much as possible, hot sidewalks, outside to the mailbox-mine is across the street, ouch, ouch, ouch, we love stoney streets in M'Sota. As mentioned, open toed shoes sounds good and would dry out your feet. A good oil based lotion to stop peeling and cracking too. 
TW


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 28, 2004)

just simply start walking more... I walk an average of 2-4 miles each day with my job and/or getting from point a to point b sometimes. ... live in a gawd-awful bus-system area, so if I miss the last bus (at SIX PM???) then I'm walking.
So my feet are relatively toughened... add an average of 2-5 miles of hiking through canyons and mountain trails to get to a cave ( :uhyeah:  ) and the cave itself... it makes for some pretty ruff and tuff soles. Not that I'm suggesting you do the same thing but the equivilent should suffice.
"Take care of your feet..." Lt. Dan (Forrest Gump) advised... it was good advice.


----------

